# Bindings for a heavy guy with a Lib tech skunk ape



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We are about the same size, I love flows. I'm planning on getting the nx2 when they hit the market. The flows are stiffer and very comfortable with their traditional power straps. I have had 32 pairs of old flites for 6the years with well over 100the days on each pair and they still ride great....


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

my buddy is your size, he really likes his rome targas. stiff binding with a lot of adjust-ability to dial in the fit to your big boots. My stiff bindings are bent metal step-ins, nothing responds like metal highbacks. They have been out of production for a couple years now and are had to find.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Flux SF45s are a great lightweight and stiff binding, flux also has some of the more comfortable straps in the business. Also check out the Flux TT30, solid workhorse binder at a great price.

Union Forces are another great choice with a responsive baseplate/highback combo. The straps on the Unions aren't the most comfy but they work fine.

Gnu Mutants are a great rear-entry binder with an aluminum base, an expanding heelstrap entry and a pressure relief switch. Our shop switched to carrying these after being a Flow dealer for years and we have had better success with these than ANY other rear-entry design we have had in our demo/sales fleet.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Im your size and rock the rome targas, awesome in my opinion. Also if you want something ridiculously stiff look at the new raiden machines, full carbon high back and one of the stiffest bindings i have ever felt. I've never ridden them though. Also look at the ride el hefes, raiden blackhawks, K2 company, they are all on the stiffer side.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have ridden the 2013 Union Chargers, and let me say, if money is of no concern for you, then this is what I would buy. They are the most cushy and responsive binding I have ever strapped to my feet. They have a full carbon highback, and are built off of the Union SL, which was Union's stiffest binding before the Chargers. As I said, they do come with a steep price tag though. I was told $379.99 by the Union and C3 guys I rode them with.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

*180 whoa*

Curious why you got the 180, I am 6'9" and ride a Skunk Ape 172, my friends talked me out of going bigger, although I love big boards, almost bought a 190 doughboy shredder a couple years ago,
but we don't see much pow in new york.... 

Was your last board this big, or do you just live in Powderville?

I am looking at Ride bindings, my last set were Ride Ex's which were ok but not great, they fit my huge feet size 15.
You have more variation available since your boot size is smaller


----------



## greverif (Apr 27, 2012)

The flux sf45 sounds good, i think im gonna go for them.

Regarding the 180, i choose between the 180 and the 172., though the retailer recommended me the 180 since i only ride pist/offpist and like to go fast, and whey à lot. He told me it Will give more stability in high speed. I havent tried it yet, just bought it.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

*Big Dogs*

Ok so you weigh about 20 more pounds than me, but are a bit shorter. I'd like to know how you like the board once you get a chance to ride it. I have been wondering myself
about trying a 169 and a 180 just to see how they feel.. I also don't ride park, but I do like to stomp some jumps now and then.

Report back once the season starts, I am curious about your experience. What was your last board?


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

NWBoarder said:


> I have ridden the 2013 Union Chargers, and let me say, if money is of no concern for you, then this is what I would buy. They are the most cushy and responsive binding I have ever strapped to my feet. They have a full carbon highback, and are built off of the Union SL, which was Union's stiffest binding before the Chargers. As I said, they do come with a steep price tag though. I was told $379.99 by the Union and C3 guys I rode them with.


Union Atlas is a good option, specially with the size of your foot. They comfortably fit up to a size 14 boot, so you'll have plenty of adjustment with your foot size. Plus they are pretty reasonably priced.


----------

